
Copenhagen, Denmark: CloudFlare's 65th data center - dknecht
https://blog.cloudflare.com/copenhagen-denmark-cloudflares-65th-data-center/
======
deanclatworthy
Nice. Continued expansion in the Nordics makes it an easier sell for me
(building sites in Finland) to use CF as CDN for our clients. Is Helsinki
coming soon?

------
sebcat
The picture is of Nyhavn, what relevance does this have? Surely they're not
located there?

~~~
deanclatworthy
Well, it's one of the most recognisable and visited places in Copenhagen. I
would doubt posting a photo of the data centre would have been as interesting.

